# Decided on a Great Pyrenees and need some input



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 24, 2012)

As an LGD of course ^^
I have bought two books on it, and even though I have trained and raised dogs all my life in Show, obedience, rally, and threw my animal control work, this is a new experience for me. 
I am doing everything I can to research the Pyrenees breed and LGD's in general so I can get a grasp on what to look for and what behavior to be prepared for.
If anyone could give my there own experiences with the breed, and any of there raising storys that would be fantastic.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 24, 2012)

The most important thing in my opinion is to get a pair if you can swing it.  There is something special about a working pair.  They sort out the duties themselves, but one can run and chase and the other can stay with the livestock, or on occassion, they both run and chase, one for back up.  They also teach each other, entertain each other and wear each other out when they are pups.  

There are lots of benefits of a LGD and I look forward to seeing what others say.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 24, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> The most important thing in my opinion is to get a pair if you can swing it.  There is something special about a working pair.  They sort out the duties themselves, but one can run and chase and the other can stay with the livestock, or on occassion, they both run and chase, one for back up.  They also teach each other, entertain each other and wear each other out when they are pups.
> 
> There are lots of benefits of a LGD and I look forward to seeing what others say.


Thank you 
I will definitely have to make sure I can handle two as we already have 9 show dogs. I dont want to get what I cant afford/handle. Though that is the seventh time so far that I have been told that.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 25, 2012)

Really? 62 of you and not a single person has any input?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)

Nope   Just reading for an education and entertainment


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 25, 2012)

We have a very small flock of sheep and no LGD, so I'm no help.  Only contact I've had with them is when we bought our first sheep and fellow had two huge beautiful ones and reached down and pet one and he asked me very nicely to not do that as they are to keep on focus with the sheep only.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi Blue Moon, Southern here! After talking with you I really think you've got a great handle on the subject. You are very knowledgeable in regard to different breeds, behavior etc. ! For the space you have now 1 is good if your future plans become a reality then definitely 2-3.
I'm going to look for the study we talked about as far as not getting siblings at the same time, 2 from different places are usually ok, and 2 are always good.

I love pyrs and think they are great, but look in your area. Maremma, Shars, karakachan, kangal, anatolian, kuvasz  will all work for you.
A mix of 2 LGD's are good too.

You have a lot of background and obviously learn real quick! I mean anyone who can wrestle a 14ft python and alligators,  come on.   I'm sure you could take the coyote out all by yourself!  

Btw- LGD's although large animals really do not eat much after they are about 10 months. As pups yes but once they get through the majority of their growth spurts they really don't eat alot. The distemper/parvo is the same for any dog. So is the rabies. HW is a bit more for the big breeds, but I don't know if HW is a problem where you are. I will say many of your rarer (if that's a word) breeds can not have a 7-way puppy shot. Stick with your 5-way.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 25, 2012)

OCR has some good info on LGD's. I agree with much of what is said in the article.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 25, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> OCR has some good info on LGD's. I agree with much of what is said in the article.


Oh now that was an excellent read  Thank you very much!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 25, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're quite welcome. Hope it helps you and gave you some info.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 25, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hi Blue Moon, Southern here! After talking with you I really think you've got a great handle on the subject. You are very knowledgeable in regard to different breeds, behavior etc. ! For the space you have now 1 is good if your future plans become a reality then definitely 2-3.
> I'm going to look for the study we talked about as far as not getting siblings at the same time, 2 from different places are usually ok, and 2 are always good.
> 
> I love pyrs and think they are great, but look in your area. Maremma, Shars, karakachan, kangal, anatolian, kuvasz  will all work for you.
> ...


Awe thank you! 
So far there is pretty much nothing in our area :/ I need to visit a few of the local goat farms, I am sure that they must know someone in the area who has working LGD's, and I am seeing the breeder of my goats next Wed.
Hehe, it was a red tail Boa, pretty much the same thing just a different breed, and the gator was FUN!!!! Though actually I have actually chased those ^$((()%#@ myself with just a stick and a flash light before  Blasted Coyotes...At least they have yet to come back *knock on wood* since I put up the night guard. Hopefully it stays that way but one can never be to careful, my goats mean way to much to me.
Shots are not a worry, we are always up to date with them, and HW is an issue where we are so we always always use the preventative. Good info though!!! Thank you again very much  I loved talking to you, the information you gave me was very insightful ^^


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 25, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of the info I had already read, but there was a lot of info on there overall behavior in the field that I had not yet read. It was very informative, so thank you again very much for sending it!


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 26, 2012)

I came from a similar background as you: 8 dogs involved in conformation, agility, flyball, obedience, rally and now I got myself into the LGD's.
Boy what a difference!
I had to almost ignore all my previous knowledge of raising/training dogs and start from scratch.
I did a lot of reading and asking questions.
That website that was posted here is a good one.
My first two pups were Great Pyr littermates from a local farm.
They turned out to be awesome guardians!
I also purchased two more Kangal pups (I was already on that waiting list).
We have packs of coyotes living in the woods right on our property and the dogs enjoyed chasing after them whenever the coyotes would "tease" them.
Now the dogs are inside the pastures with the sheep, so they don't chase the coyotes off the property anymore and the coyotes will come closer.
With the LGD's barking at them the coyotes don't have an interest in coming closer. Eventually we'll fence off the rest of the property so the coyotes won't come visiting anymore.
We planned to have several pastures of sheep, but things just didn't work out that way, so now we have to sell one of our dogs.  
Enjoy raising your LGDs.
From what Southerner says, sounds like you've got a handle on things.


----------

